# come fare



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Cat è da qualche mese che scrive su questo forum.
In questi mesi MAI è andata su altri forum con altri nick o con il nick cat ad attaccare altri utenti del web.
Spesso è successo che cloni, nuovi nick, anonimi siano venuti qui ad attaccare cat.

Non si tratta tanto di regressi, sospesi di argomentazioni iniziati in altri forum, piuttosto attacchi a come la pensa cat.

Perchè se la si pensa a modo proprio è sempre e comunque un esporsi ala gogna di "certa gente" che spende il suo tempo a leggerti al puro fine di attaccare.

Invito  quindi tutta la massa di anonimi, cloni, nuovi nick che desiderano un confronto con me di farlo privatamente per non urtare gli animi degli utenti qui presenti ne offendere il decoro pubblico.

E' stato citato persino jeanclaude, convinti che sia un mi clone.

Invito L'admin di questo forum, controlando i ns ip di dire anche publicamente e confermare che siamo due persone diverse:
- io scrivo da vicenza
- lui scrive da lugano o da in giro per il mondo quando è via per lavoro ma MAI da vicino a me.
- lui con me non c'entra nulla, distiamo più di 300 km almeno di distanza. ed io, cari cloni, sono sono dotata dela facoltà di trovarmi in due posti così lontani contemporaneamente.

Poi, cara bruja, vorrei richiederti informazioni su come comportarmi quando publicamente vengo attaccata in questo modo.
Io ad attacco pubblico rispondo pubblicamente, ad attacco privato rispondo privatamente.
La storia è, mia cara, che se queste persone mi attaccassero privatamente, "la gente, il pubblico" non potrebbe leggere.
Il solo fine ultimo di questi comportamenti è tentare di mettere in cattiva luce dinanzi ad un publico una persona.

Ditemi vi come fare cari signori.
sono così interessante per questa gentaccia che vengo inseguita per il web al solo fine di essere attaccata. e questo succede da anni, anni.
perchè? percè dico quel che penso e tu , Bruja, sai bene cosa intendo.


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Agosto 2007)

*Cat*

...ricordati questo saggio, vecchio e reale detto: "Per far morire un matto, ci vuole un muto".
Perciò, cara Cat, se solo dai un tuo riscontro a questi personaggi (viene spontaneo ribattere...lo so!)...è come se tu li facessi vincere e dessi pane per i loro denti.
M "Airforever"


----------



## Old Jeanclaude (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Cat è da qualche mese che scrive su questo forum.
> In questi mesi MAI è andata su altri forum con altri nick o con il nick cat ad attaccare altri utenti del web.
> Spesso è successo che cloni, nuovi nick, anonimi siano venuti qui ad attaccare cat.
> 
> ...


Al di là del prezioso consiglio di Air, un contributo lo posso dare io.
Sebbene vada contro il mio naturale desiderio di privacy, inserirò nel mio profilo una mia foto.
Giusto il tempo di trovarne una decente.
Sfido chiunque a sostenere poi che io possa essere un tuo clone.
Comunque ragazzi che rottura di scatole questi tafani, ma non hanno niente di meglio da fare?


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...ricordati questo saggio, vecchio e reale detto: "Per far morire un matto, ci vuole un muto".
> Perciò, cara Cat, se solo dai un tuo riscontro a questi personaggi (viene spontaneo ribattere...lo so!)...è come se tu li facessi vincere e dessi pane per i loro denti.
> M "Airforever"


caro air, seguirò il tuo prezioso ed equilibrato consiglio, lo stesso che mi ha dato in precedenza bruja.

*Che , nel non rispondere a provocazioni di cloni e cretini vari, non mi si venga poi però detto che il non difendersi equivale ad ammettere di aver torto.*


----------



## Old Airforever (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> caro air, seguirò il tuo prezioso ed equilibrato consiglio, lo stesso che mi ha dato in precedenza bruja.
> 
> *Che , nel non rispondere a provocazioni di cloni e cretini vari, non mi si venga poi però detto che il non difendersi equivale ad ammettere di aver torto.*


Ricordati, cara Cat che non è vero che "Chi tace, acconsente" bensì "Chi tace, non dice niente".
Il tuo silenzio a seguito di provocazioni non sarà certo sinonimo d'aver torto.
Have a nice day.
Air


----------



## Iris (28 Agosto 2007)

cat ha detto:


> Cat è da qualche mese che scrive su questo forum.
> In questi mesi MAI è andata su altri forum con altri nick o con il nick cat ad attaccare altri utenti del web.
> Spesso è successo che cloni, nuovi nick, anonimi siano venuti qui ad attaccare cat.
> 
> ...


Non rispondere. Funziona sempre, non solo nei Forum.


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Non rispondere. Funziona sempre, non solo nei Forum.


grazie iris e air.


----------



## Bruja (28 Agosto 2007)

*cat*



cat ha detto:


> grazie iris e air.


Non solo il silenzio smonterebbe queste "clonazioni" e calunnie, ma seguirebbe certamente un appoggio da chi non è coinvolto ed uh invito ad andare a spargere zizzania altrove!
E sai che io sarei la prima, dopo qualche post l'ho sempre fatto per tutti. 
Tu sei parte di questo forum e questo forum ha comunque a cuore i propri utenti, solo che tende a fare "implodere" l' entry disturbante nel proprio ciangottare senza risposta, poichè crediamo sia la soluzione ottimale.  
Chi offende, non offende te ma delimita sè stesso!
Bruja


----------



## cat (28 Agosto 2007)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non solo il silenzio smonterebbe queste "clonazioni" e calunnie, ma seguirebbe certamente un appoggio da chi non è coinvolto ed uh invito ad andare a spargere zizzania altrove!
> E sai che io sarei la prima, dopo qualche post l'ho sempre fatto per tutti.
> Tu sei parte di questo forum e questo forum ha comunque a cuore i propri utenti, solo che tende a fare "implodere" l' entry disturbante nel proprio ciangottare senza risposta, poichè crediamo sia la soluzione ottimale.
> Chi offende, non offende te ma delimita sè stesso!
> Bruja


ok Bruja.


----------

